

Ask HN: What's the funniest thing you've done with code? - Nib

Well, I&#x27;ve been quite free in the last 24 hrs, and will be for the next 24. So, I&#x27;m thinking of pranks through programs [mmmmuuuuuuuaaahhhhhaahha...].<p>Give me some pranks!
======
caw
My job as a student involved working in an IT office, and we had a policy of
"always lock your screen". Those who didn't got creative pranks put on their
computer. Only rules were no root level pranks and it had to be SFW.

Some of them I can remember

\- Randomly eject CD drive. This was done in various formats like a background
script running, aliased commands, etc.

\- Alias 2 commands to each other (e.g. switch ls and cd)

\- Switch key bindings

\- Wallpaper switching

\- Screensaver switching

~~~
Nib
"Alias 2 commands with each other"

You sir, deserve the Nobel prize...

~~~
8joe
agreed

------
jpetersonmn
I write a lot of little vb.net applications for troubleshooting/repairing
software for our helpdesk. Sometimes if I'm writing something that only 1
specific person is going to use I'll do something like every 3 days set their
homepage to that david hasslehoff speedo gif that zooms in on his crotch over
and over. Totally inappropriate at work, but I get a chuckle out of it. Since
it only happens every three days they haven't figured out what's causing it.

~~~
Nib
LOL XD

Simple and chuckleful... :p I like it...

------
canadaj
Not really a prank, but a while ago my group of friends thought that the
smiley with a nose ( :^) ) was really weird and creepy in casual conversation
(we never use smileys).

So naturally I wrote a twitter bot that finds all normal smileys and adds the
nose.

~~~
Nib
Haha, it really is weird...

~~~
canadaj
:^)

------
brickcap
I don't know if it's funny but I once added a "This image is not required" in
the alt text of the image. The src pointed to a non existent image. Haven't
seen anyone else laugh at this but myself :)

~~~
Nib
I didn't really get the joke...

~~~
brickcap
Ha ha well okay. The alt text of the image is displayed only when the image
can't be loaded. I set the src attribute to a non existent resource. So an
image tag was used to show a text that the "image is not needed". Yeah I know
not that good :)

it is here if you want to see it in action

[http://brislink.github.io/specter/](http://brislink.github.io/specter/)

Go all the way down on the page.

------
stephancoral
I set up Nagios alerts to send a YO! to a very senior engineer anytime there
was a warning

------
MonCalamari
#define true false

